# Womit macht mal als Alchi am meisten Gold?



## Shaguar93 (30. Juli 2008)

Hi

ich wollte hier mal alle alchimisten fragen , mit welchen tränken usw sie am meisten gold machen.
z.b Elixier der erheblichen Beweglichkeit etc.
da ich alchi auf skill 375 hab und durch meinen beruf nie wirklich viel gold gemacht habe ,da ich nicht genau wusste für welche tränke und elixiere ich farmen musste um richtig gold zu machen.


falls es so ein thema schon gibt , sry ... ich hab gesucht und nix gefunden...


mfg Shaguar


----------



## Bloodflowers (30. Juli 2008)

Auf meinem Server macht man als Pot Alchi gut Gold Mageblood. Ich selber mache mit Transen meine Kohle ^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. August 2008)

gibts sonst noch leute die mir paar tipps geben können?


----------



## Tattoojupp (2. August 2008)

Draenaische weißheit
Elixier des Adepten
Elixier des erheblichen Magierbluts
flässchchen des todes, andere fläschchen weiß ich nicht so genau.
Aber wenn ch gold brauche verkaufe ich meistens die Blumen das bringt oft mehr.
Aber wer braucht noch Gold? ^^
Ich muss immer brauen oder verkaufen wenn die Bank voll ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Chrizz


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. August 2008)

Tattoojupp schrieb:


> Draenaische weißheit
> Elixier des Adepten
> Elixier des erheblichen Magierbluts
> flässchchen des todes, andere fläschchen weiß ich nicht so genau.
> ...


k werd ich mir ma aufschreiben mit Elixier der draenaischen weißheit hab ich auch schon paar vk gemacht ... echt nice..


----------



## Lilo07 (3. August 2008)

Bloodflowers schrieb:


> Auf meinem Server macht man als Pot Alchi gut Gold Mageblood. Ich selber mache mit Transen meine Kohle ^^




Du machst mit Transen Kohle.. wie geil xD

Zuhälter-neuer Beruf oder wie ?^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. August 2008)

Lilo07 schrieb:


> Du machst mit Transen Kohle.. wie geil xD
> 
> Zuhälter-neuer Beruf oder wie ?^^


lOoL!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. August 2008)

bie mir aufm server (proudmoore ally) würde ich glaub ich mit mats verkaufen eigtl am meisten geld machen. die flasks die ich kann gehen so für 60 bis 70g weg, 1 teufelslotus kostet aber so um die 50g und auch terozapfen sind nicht gerade sehr günstig. aber ich braue und braue weil ich geistesblitze brauch^^


----------



## essey (5. August 2008)

Ich versuche garnicht erst damit geld zu machen. Ich verkaufe die Käuter und transe jeden Tag Urerde zu urleben und verkaufe dieses wieder. Hoffe immer auf nen proc und nen geistesblitz. Beides ist jedoch rar ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Ich versuche garnicht erst damit geld zu machen. Ich verkaufe die Käuter und transe jeden Tag Urerde zu urleben und verkaufe dieses wieder. Hoffe immer auf nen proc und nen geistesblitz. Beides ist jedoch rar ^^


genau auf den geisesblitz warte ich!


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. August 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Ich versuche garnicht erst damit geld zu machen. Ich verkaufe die Käuter und transe jeden Tag Urerde zu urleben und verkaufe dieses wieder. Hoffe immer auf nen proc und nen geistesblitz. Beides ist jedoch rar ^^


Hmm ok dann muss ich die Tage mal farmen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn wir beim Thema sind...was farmt ihr so am meisten bzw was denkt ihr lässt sich am besten verkaufen?
Teufelsgras?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

terozapfen und teufelslotus bringen zielmlich viel geld. allerdings findet man die tagsüber auch recht selten^^ dass teufelsgras viel geld bringt kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen (ich weiß es gar nichr genau) weil cih taschen immer voll mit dem zeug hab^^


----------



## MihAmb (8. August 2008)

Bloodflowers schrieb:


> Auf meinem Server macht man als Pot Alchi gut Gold Mageblood. Ich selber mache mit Transen meine Kohle ^^



Na toll, und wer gibt mir erstmal die 1,3k Gold, damit ich das Rezept für Mageblood kaufen kann? ^^


----------



## Nightline (8. August 2008)

mit zerstörungstank und exlixer der erheblichen beweglichkeit kannst du sehr viel und gut gold machen


----------



## Shaguar93 (8. August 2008)

Nightline schrieb:


> mit zerstörungstank und exlixer der erheblichen beweglichkeit kannst du sehr viel und gut gold machen


K wie gesagt hab ich auch schon von vielen Leutz gehört,dass die weggehen wie warme Semmeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paTschQ (9. August 2008)

hastpots und transmutationen..


----------



## Shaguar93 (10. August 2008)

Komelan schrieb:


> also ich verdien immer gut mim Zerstörungstrank, Hasttrank und auch mim Trank der Wahnsinnsstärke(für meine lieben Offwarris inner Execute Phase^^)
> 
> Mats verkaufen zahlt sich vor allem(jedenfalls bei mir auf Vek'lor) bei Terozapfen/Netherblüten aus.
> Und vllt noch Alptraumranken
> ...


thx!!!!


----------



## Panador (17. August 2008)

War länger Elixiermeister, nachdem ich aber ne längere Durststrecke fast gänzlich ohne Proccs hatte, hab ich auf Transmutationsmeister umgelernt. Proccs hab ich auch keine bisher (doch, 1 mal auf Transmutation Urwasser zu Urluft, 2x), aber ich denke mir "Wenn schon ein Procc, soll es sich auszahlen" und das geht wohl bei der Urmacht am besten. Normal bekommt man vl grade mal den Wert der einzelnen Ur-Bla zusammen, aber wenn sie nur einmal procct... tschatsching, 120-130g Geschenk.


----------



## Apadia (17. August 2008)

also Alchi, und generell auch mit anderen Berufen macht man das meiste gold mit offenen Augen und wachen verstand.

Mag blöd klingen ist aber so.
augen auf im AH, und die Preise und angebote anderer im Auge behalten, und entpsprechend reagieren.

viele Raiden am Wochenende und ein großteil der Spieler kauft sich sein Buffood und Tränke immer erst kurz vor dem Raid.
und wenn man diesen Zeitpunkt erwischt, kann man regelmäßig auch mal Mana oder andere Standarttränke mit höheren Gewinn verkaufen

genauso kann man sich auch zu diesen Zeiten auch ganz einfach mal in Shat hinstellen und geziehlt über den Handelschannel seine Tränke anbieten.

Also im Grunde kann man alles verkaufen, man muß nur den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischen


----------



## pgag (19. August 2008)

Also ich finanziere meinen Twink komplett mit Elixier des Riesenwuchses. Gibt bei uns ca 2g gewinn pro Trank
Rezept kostet 150g im AH

Man muss nur gerne Angeln (Deviatfisch) sonst sollte man die Finger davon lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaielb (20. August 2008)

Versuche es gerade mal mit Transmutationen.
Erdsturmdiamanten und Himmelsfeuerdiamanten bringen bei uns so umd die 130 - 170 Gold. Allerdings ist es nicht einfach an die Mats zu kommen. Das Urzeugs kann man ja noch selber farmen aber der andere Kram ist bei uns nur zu Wucherpreisen zu bekommen.


----------



## Algreb (12. September 2008)

@riesentrolli soweit ich weiß ist urerde zu urleben kein geistesblitz sondern ein rezept (sporreggar respektvoll)
wenn ich mich irre sry


----------



## Insanto (7. Oktober 2008)

Hasttränke kann man sehr gut verkaufen


----------



## Slit of Arthas (7. Oktober 2008)

Algreb schrieb:


> @riesentrolli soweit ich weiß ist urerde zu urleben kein geistesblitz sondern ein rezept (sporreggar respektvoll)
> wenn ich mich irre sry


Allerdings kann beim transmutieren der geistesblitz proccen. Und genau das ist auch, was er meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverfox24 (24. Oktober 2008)

hy

ich verkaufe am meisten immer die elixiere der erheblichen beweglichkeit und andere diverse elixiere für 25-30g 5stack weise wird immer gesucht aber is ja von server zu server anders.


----------

